# Is Splenda harmful?



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2005)

I recently picked up some Splenda. This stuff makes my oatmeal taste great (along with some cinnamon).

 As always (with sugar substitutes) some friends have spouted out that Splenda is harmful for me. Is this true or just some knee-jerk reaction?

    I looked on the web for any facts and have only found (so far) one site that had bad things to say about Splenda. I should point out that the site was payed for and created by the Sugar Association of America. Who, by the way, has filed a lawsuit.

    And to be fair and balanced, here's a pro-Splenda website.

    I should also note that the makers of Nutrasweet believe Splenda is bad for you. 

  So, what are your thoughts?

  Thanks for any information.


----------



## sara (Apr 17, 2005)

Moderation is the key  
1-3 packets a day not going to harm you


----------



## XcelKrush (Apr 17, 2005)

The site you posted doesnt give any proof as to why splenda is bad.  They say that it hasnt been proven safe to eat yet, so it has to be horrible.  I understand how chlorine is bad for you, but many diff salts contain chlorine as well and are very beficial to your body.  A single type of element can kill you, but when combined with others into a molecule it can have the completely opposite effect.


----------



## XcelKrush (Apr 17, 2005)

But some molecules can be broken down within your body into their sub-components, thus releasing whatever particals within that have been deemed dangerous.  So it all depends.


----------



## mrguy (Apr 17, 2005)

I've been using Stevia lately! Super sweet stuff and is all natural.


----------



## ReelBigFish (Apr 17, 2005)

I think all this "Splenda is bad" hype was started because the Sugar companies know that Splenda, unless proven bad for you, will probably over take the market for sweeteners.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 17, 2005)

I love my Splenda. It's just bloody expensive. So when I go out to eat, I take the packets from the table


----------



## njdevil13 (Apr 17, 2005)

i dont use the packets. i use one teaspoon a day. this too much?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2005)

XcelKrush said:
			
		

> The site you posted doesnt give any proof as to why splenda is bad. They say that it hasnt been proven safe to eat yet, so it has to be horrible.


 This was my thought as well.

 So far all the negative comments that I've found about Splenda originate from the Sugar Association of America.

 I'll take Propaganda for $800, Alex.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 17, 2005)

Splenda WILL kill you. As will exercise, obesity, soberity, alcoholism, breathing mountain fresh air, smoking, and sex. Eventually, we all die. Blame it on whatever you'd like.


----------



## live2pump (Apr 17, 2005)

I may be in the minority here, but whenever I use Splenda it gives me a sore throat.  I can usually tell a product has Splenda in it at within seconds without looking at the active ingredients.  I've also known people who get headaches whenever they use Splenda.  Not saying it's bad, but I don't think it's for everyone.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Splenda WILL kill you. As will exercise, obesity, soberity, alcoholism, breathing mountain fresh air, smoking, and sex. Eventually, we all die. Blame it on whatever you'd like.


 "On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero."


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 17, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> "On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero."



"Marry the wrong person, and a lifetime can seem like an eternity."

Oh, and I like Splenda.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 17, 2005)

mrguy said:
			
		

> I've been using Stevia lately! Super sweet stuff and is all natural.


 i heard this was the best way to go so i'm going to try it.


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2005)

mrguy said:
			
		

> I've been using Stevia lately! Super sweet stuff and is all natural.






			
				rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i heard this was the best way to go so i'm going to try it.



 Good stuff


----------



## MorteSubite (Apr 18, 2005)

I've read a bit on the subject and it appears to be quite safe.

BB.com has a good post in their artificial sweetener's thread on this subject:
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showpost.php?p=3371037&postcount=3


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2005)

*Ironmagazine.com * have a great thread on sweetner's as well 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=4555&highlight=splenda


----------



## MorteSubite (Apr 18, 2005)

Never saw that one. It would be helpful if things such as that were sticked.


----------



## njdevil13 (Apr 18, 2005)

its all heresy. sooner or later, some whack job will say oatmeal will be bad for you...


----------



## musclepump (Apr 18, 2005)

Oatmeal is bad for you.

Muscle "Whack job" Pump


----------



## maniclion (Apr 19, 2005)

People drown in water and die all of the time, water is bad for you.
 You could choke on your first spoonful of oatmeal tommorow, oatmeal is bad for you.
 Oxygen is highly combustible, oxygen is therefore bad for you.

 Stop breathing, eating and drinking water or you'll die.


----------



## njdevil13 (Apr 19, 2005)

the only negative thing about splenda is that it makes me crave sugar. i might cut it out completely.


----------



## sunflower (Apr 26, 2009)

*Sugar free substitutes*

You start to die the moment you are born, some speed the process by living dangerously. I am trying to cut down on sugar intake as it makes me get fat. So I switched to diet drinks, became a Vegetarian & started to exercise. I just recently heard all the hype about artificial sweeteners being harmful. Come on, if they were all that bad they would've never made it past the FDA (would they?). There are so many drugs & products that could be of great help to mankind but until they pass the FDA we have no access to them. I hear it takes 5 or more years of lab testing before a product gets approved. So I am going to take a chance and trust them and continue to use artificvial sweeteners until they produce an official report & pull them from the shelves.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 27, 2009)

musclepump said:


> I love my Splenda. It's just bloody expensive. So when I go out to eat, I take the packets from the table


 my grandparents and my inlaws do the same thing!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 27, 2009)

I've tried stevia. I think it tastes like ass. I would go with what you like better.

As far as the toxicity, I've heard rumors that splenda might be bad for you; unless I hear reports that it causes cancer and makes your dick fall off or turn green, I'm sticking with splenda.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 27, 2009)

I love splenda.  The only bad thing I've found is that I can't mix it in my coffee.  It causes solid white things to pop up at the top almost as if the half and half had gone bad.

And no, I was not using bad half and half


----------



## Built (Apr 27, 2009)

musclepump said:


> Splenda WILL kill you. As will exercise, obesity, soberity, alcoholism, breathing mountain fresh air, smoking, and sex. Eventually, we all die. Blame it on whatever you'd like.



musclepump, I wanna have your babies. LOL!


----------



## Unreal (Apr 28, 2009)

I've used lbs and lbs of splenda. I buy the large bags of it at costco. I probably go through 8-9 large bags a year. I use it in my oats, coffee, cottagecheese and to bake. So far I'm still alive.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2009)

Unreal said:


> I've used lbs and lbs of splenda. I buy the large bags of it at costco. I probably go through 8-9 large bags a year. I use it in my oats, coffee, cottagecheese and to bake. So far I'm still alive.


you didnt mention the third eye coming out of your belly button


----------



## C6zo6 (Apr 28, 2009)

The two best things you can have as an artifical sweetner. Period.

https://www.babyecotrends.com/item_images/sl sweetener box 100ct 300.jpg

http://www.vitadiscount.com/vitasprings/stevia-concentrate-liquid-wisdom-natural.jpg

Almost everything else has some type of claim that it's harmful in some way. This is natural.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Apr 28, 2009)

Here's a relatively unbiased article on sucralose *Sucralose: An Overview*

Note that Splenda granular is ~99% maltodextrin by weight, as sucralose is ~600 times sweeter than sucrose and needs a lot of bulking agent. The malto may be what's adversely affecting some hot drinks.

For hot drinks, Splenda tabs are better, as each tab only contains ~80mg of lactose as bulking agent.


----------



## maze (May 1, 2009)

If its artificial I don´t want it on my body. 

Iĺl stick with what nature provides and not what some company makes in a lab to make profits.


----------



## ironblazed82 (May 3, 2009)

I have had a few spells of wave pattern abdominal pains after using splenda...but I still use it everyday. It is in all of my protein supplements and I use it in my coffee and tea. I hope it is safe. I also tried stevia but the supplement with that in it is expensive and they do not have large varieties of flavors. Stevia in coffee is too bitter for my taste. It is better for you isn't it?


----------



## ironman4 (May 4, 2009)

I never thought splenda could be a risk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No more for me then!


----------



## T_man (May 4, 2009)

mrguy said:


> I've been using Stevia lately! Super sweet stuff and is all natural.



cyanide is also natural


----------



## david100proof (May 4, 2009)

My old man use to tell me marry them on saturday and divorce them on sunday BUT PLEASE KEEP YOUR HANDS OFF MY SPLENDA


----------

